# The Perplexing Glycemic Index of Fava Beans



## gza (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone know why fava beans have such a high glycemic index?  All other beans are quite low, while according to the tables favas have a GI higher than potatoes.  Is this because they tested fresh favas, as opposed to dried ones?


----------

